

Ask HN: Is there an easy way to work with web services for iPhone dev? - jmtame

We want to take XML data and convert it to an NSDictionary object, but we don't want to manually iterate over the XML. Is there an easy way to do this?  How are you doing web services for your iPhone app?
======
aranganath
Do you control the web service? If so, throw XML out the window. The open
source JSON Framework on Google Code kicks ass. My iPhone app, Graffitio
(<http://graffit.io>), uses Rails on the server side spitting out JSON to the
iPhone app. Its awesome.

~~~
jmtame
That's cool, similar to something we're building. How many people are you
working with? Do you have an e-mail I could reach you at?

~~~
aranganath
i just sent an email to your .edu address.

------
makecheck
I'm not quite sure I understand the question...

If this is a coding question, look for the XML parser in the Core Foundation
framework (I believe there are also examples for it):
[http://developer.apple.com/documentation/CoreFoundation/Conc...](http://developer.apple.com/documentation/CoreFoundation/Conceptual/CFXML/Concepts/CFXMLParser.html)

If you are asking specifically about Xcode (the IDE), I know it parses XML
because it syntax-colors XML files that I open, and its code-folding brackets
support hierarchies of open/close tags.

------
jjburka
If its a restful web service you could try
<http://github.com/yfactorial/objectiveresource/tree/master> . It's basically
a port of Active Resource to Obj C. You can use it if its not a restful
service you just have to override some functions.

------
mhp
I stole your karma on stackoverflow :P
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/400299/is-there-an-
easy-w...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/400299/is-there-an-easy-way-to-
work-with-web-services-for-iphone-dev)

